
Show HN: Nomad Projects - ThomWensink
https://nomadprojects.io
======
Mz
Why nomad to nomad? What is the relevance of that? Why not "person with idea"
plus "person looking for a project"? It seems to me that adding this
additional condition unnecessarily limits the candidate pool for no apparent
reason.

~~~
ThomWensink
The reason we choose for digital nomads as our target audience has multiple
reasons.

The first reason is we feel that side projects have a better chance when you
team up with someone like you. We experienced that people with regular day
jobs have a totally different schedule and lifestyle. When you want to start a
side project you need someone who understands the life of a digital nomad.

The second reason is that we need to separate us from our competitors. The
idea certainly isn’t new and thus we need to target a niche market which for
us is digital nomads.

~~~
Naomarik
Who are your competitors? I'm not a nomad so maybe some other service would be
better for me, even though it looks like you've got a lot of cool people
registered.

~~~
ThomWensink
[https://meeet.co/](https://meeet.co/) is a platform that does something
similar.

True that, signups have been great. Also lots of side projects that already
started, proud of that :)

------
ThomWensink
Hiya all,

Nomad Projects is a platform for digital nomads who want to start a side
project. Connect with other nomads so ideas don’t stay ideas, but grow into a
side project with mixed expertise.

The idea started when we ourselves had problems finding a fellow nomad that
was open to a sideproject. We had a lot of knowledge on different spectrums,
yet we needed the missing link to actually start: in our case a back-end
developer. Thus we came up with the idea of Nomad Projects. To find or join a
fellow nomad that complements your own skill set so that together you can
bring ideas to life.

Let me know what you think of it.

------
orky56
Although the design is fresh & modern, I found it pretty hard to navigate the
site. I would have preferred an infinite scroll with uniformly sized cards
when viewing nomads. The pagination made me stop prematurely. In addition, I
would like an easier way to view projects/ideas without having to initially
view a candidate's profile. Great idea and execution otherwise!

~~~
ThomWensink
Thank you! We'll take your UX ideas into account. Feedback is appreciated!

